# Audiofrog GB40 vs. Esotar 430



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone compared these two midrange drivers?

Personally, I've heard the Esotar 430, and it is one of the finest speakers I've ever listened to.

Just wondering how the GB40 compares...

I don't care about the cost of the Dyn E430. We all know it's ridiculously expensive, but in my opinion it's worth every penny.
Cost is not the topic here. I want to know if the GB40 sounds as good as the E430.

I ask this, because I have recently installed a GB25 / GB60 combo in my Audi, and have been blown away by their quality.
With that said; I would also submit that my Esotar 650's are a more 'precise' sounding speaker. Not as heavy bass as the GB60, but definitely more precise.
Maybe precise is how I would describe the E430 too... Just curious about the GB40, as I've never heard one.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree the 650 is a more precise speaker, at the expense of shear output..its one of the finest midranges I've heard to date used in a weird on dash 2 way set up but I does lack lowend..so I am on point with that so far.

the esotar is no slouch..the 430 I mean, when it comes to output. don't run it below 200 hz and just let it breathe, I have a tuning client who is 1 of the most abusive people I know but cares about quality and he has not killed 1 tet running 200 rms to each 200 hz to 4k. I think audiofrog makes a fine product but its simply hard to beat the output and smoothness of the esotar 430


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

jimmydee said:


> With that said; I would also submit that my Esotar 650's are a more 'precise' sounding speaker. Not as heavy bass as the GB60, but definitely more precise.


Hello Jimmydee, is it possible that the Esotar 650 is less efficient than the GB60 which make it seemed the Esotar 650 make less bass compare to the GB60 with the same power amp output?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

There is one main difference between the two. The dynaudio is meant for a super small sealed enclosure, and the gb40 is meant for IB (unless you can fit 4 liters..). 

Here are some objective simulations that show potential output and crossovers..




GB40 and e430 in their recommended enclosure sizes















Both in recommended enclosure sizes with 200 watts applied. GB40 has 4.5mm one way linear xmax. The e430 has 2.5mm. e430 maxes out at 200 watts with a 200hz 24db LR high pass.















GB40 maxes out at 140hz 24db LR with the same 200 watts applied















with the same 200hz 24db LR high pass, the GB40 maxes out at 700 watts















max potential SPL with 200hz 24db LR high pass enabled.















both at the same output, the GB40 can be crossed a half an octave lower without maxing out excursion.














As you can see, the gb40 stomps the e430 in low end potential. But, 95% of people using it have a midbass capable of playing well into the lower midrange. Unfortunately i dont think i saved the distortion measurements ive seen of the GB40. Dynaudio publishes theirs and the 2nd harmonic is about -50db from the reference, GB40 was about the same, maybe a hair lower in certain regions if i remember correctly. I'll save the subjective opinions for others. But i'll be playing with the esotars soon


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Definitely interested in this thread. I have the e430s now but it feels like my system is missing "something". The problem is that I have no idea what that something is. I've been considering swapping in GB40s to see what happens.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

TomT said:


> Definitely interested in this thread. I have the e430s now but it feels like my system is missing "something". The problem is that I have no idea what that something is. I've been considering swapping in GB40s to see what happens.



If you are "missing" something from your system, and are "not sure" what that is, I would suggest that is mote then likely a tuning issue and NOT at all the fault of the esotar 430, which ranks as one of the best midrange drivers ever.

NONE of that is to knock the quality of the GB40, which I am sure is an excellent midrange as well.

And, of course, if you want to change up the equipment in your car, that is your prerogative (and half the fun of this hobby jk/lol), but again, I can't really see the e430 as being responsible for anything "missing." if it is properly tuned as a part of your entire system.

just my .02


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

TomT said:


> Definitely interested in this thread. I have the e430s now but it feels like my system is missing "something". The problem is that I have no idea what that something is. I've been considering swapping in GB40s to see what happens.


Here's what your system is missing;

It's missing you, selling me those E430's for a decent price, so you can go buy a new set of GB40's...


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah or you could sell it to me


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have had both the e430 !and the gb40 both are very nice at the end of the day I would take the gb40s based off alot of diffrent factors but if u only had a small air volume to work with than the esotar2 430 wins out I couldn't get passed the price that's why I sold my pair I don't miss them now I am running gb25s and love them I think its really hard to beat audiofrog drivers at any price point the e650 does have very nice midrange but crossed below 100hz distortion kicked in very fast just didn't have much midbass the gb60 has some of the best midbass I've ever had out of a 6in speaker really awsome I do have a sweet spot for the e110 tweeters I loved them they were just so damn big and didn't need the big tweeter in a 3 way sorry geting off point


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> There is one main difference between the two. The dynaudio is meant for a super small sealed enclosure, and the gb40 is meant for IB (unless you can fit 4 liters..).
> 
> Here are some objective simulations that show potential output and crossovers..
> 
> ...


Old thread but...

Is there a reason why you used a 0.3L sealed in your model instead of 0.5-4L as recommended in the 430's spec sheet?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I'll save the subjective opinions for others. But i'll be playing with the esotars soon


cant wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

They were good

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

